# What is your leasure



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Today I went up on the mountain. (MOUNT MAGAZINE AR) and met another homesteader. She goes by grams. I met her, her husband and an encampment of pre 1900's reinactors. She taught me how to spin Llama fiber into thread on my own spinning wheel. I sure had a good time today and learned a lot as well.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Building things, hunting, fishing at our pond, walks, gardening, helping people with their projects....James


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I am just learning about leisure. I have been so busy most of my life raising 6 kids, helping my farmer husband, raising many foster kids, teaching flower design classes, quilting classes, making dolls for sale. I just never had time to consider leisure time and what to do with it. This week DH bought me a rescue siamese kitty. He said, "This is to slow you down. Enjoy."
I can't believe it I am sitting around petting this furry creature and thinking of ways to keep him entertained. I love it!


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

Just taking a break from cleaning up the garden to check in at HT. I've been pulling up drip tape, folding up tomato cages, putting away hoses. Getting ready to till the garden and plant cover crop. It's leisure because I'm busy and going at my own pace. Retirement is grand!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My leisure is my day a decade past my time in the rat race. Some days that is tinkering with the skills I learned during my career. Some days its a trip to the river or the campground. Some days its time spent with my girlfriend. Some days its a Dr. Pepper and round table discussion at my mechanics shop. Some days its just sleeping in.

Whatever I choose as my leisure, its just my day as I decide it to play out.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

the past few years, not a lot of leisure, not even knowing what it is.

Sitting at computer, reading & posting on HT was it for a long while, since couldn't strike out on my own anywhere

Now, am enjoying my greenhouse, (gonna get heat soon, yay!) and putting another couple of clear plastic panels on the roof. It was made out of almost everything recycled from somewhere else: the glass is old church windows (clear ones) a sliding door, most of the wood (yes, it was made by a guy who never built a gh before, but I dont care, there's still plenty of light) was from leftover cnstruction, and old wood from my friends 1800s farmhouse (stored under his farmhouse, some well over 100 years old, dry & strong) I paid only for labor, and it was not too bad. Few years ago my s.i.l gave me an old stain glass window from an old church; in poor condition, but still pretty. I had my friend put it in there on the side that doesn't get a heck of a lot of light, so what little sun shines thru it still is pretty.
Right now the datura trees are still blooming in there, they'll go dormant soon, but when I walk in there, the scent from those blooms (angel trumpets) is heavenly! The large plants I have provide soothing sight for my eyes, the components for potting mix are stored under a table, with all my pots and are waiting for me. Have a rocker in there so I can sit when I get a chance (not much during school vacation) and in the winter with a cup of hot coffee, it will be heavenly.I feel so lucky to finally have this gh.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

My leasure is enjoying my morning coffee as I read the news and catch up on emails, etc. This is followed by a walk in my woods with the dog and cat, and a session of qigong exercises and tai chi form. Usually after my exercise I have breakfast and get to the daily projects, which could be gardening, working in my beehives, or some other such homestead activity. I teach martial arts classes 6-8 times per week, which gives me a little extra income to pay for trips to see my teachers and train with them.
Now that hunting season is starting up, I am doing some deer hunting to restock the freezer with meat. In the summertime, it's trout fishing or jug fishing for catfish. I have a list of things I want to do on the homestead, but since I am only 3 months retired, I decided to take my time and not try and do them all in the first year. At 55 years of age, I figure I have plenty of time for them.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Whatever I choose as my leisure, its just my day as I decide it to play out.


I can't think of a better description. :thumb:


----------

